# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Deux octodons recherchent nouvelle maison

## JuliaV

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Octodons
*Type:* Octodon
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 10 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 31 - Haute-Garonne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* ju.volant@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour à tous !

J'ai actuellement deux octodons mâles de 4 et 3 ans que je souhaiterai donner (déménagement...) à une famille connaissant les particularités de ces animaux.

 Ils ont pour habitude d'avoir de l'espace (j'ai une grande volière, et je les sors pour qu'ils puissent gambader dans l'appartement), et sont à l'aise avec le contact humain !

Je vis à Toulouse, n'hésitez pas à me contacter pour avoir davantage d'informations !

Julia

----------


## JuliaV



----------


## JuliaV

Bonjour,

J'ai posté mon annonce pour adoption en mai, je n'ai pas eu de retour depuis.
La situation commence à être urgente, quelqu'un aurait-il un conseil à me donner pour trouver une famille ou des associations ?
J'ai déjà contacté "Au bazar des Nacs" ainsi que trois associations dans le 33 mais soit elles n'ont pas de famille d'accueil soit ils n'ont pas de places...

Bien cordialement,

Julia

----------


## Alantka

Bonjour,
Avez-vous contacté l'association "Au Bonheur Des Rongeurs" ? 
Question bête, mais vous dites les placer pour cause de déménagement, il n'est pas du tout possible de les emmener avec vous ou de les garder temporairement dans votre nouveau domicile ?
Je sais que certains refuges affiliés à la SPA recueillent des NACs, peut-être également une piste à creuser.

----------


## JuliaV

Bonjour,
Je vous remercie pour votre réponse. L'association "Au bonheur des Rongeurs" est sur Paris.. Ils ont posté il y a peu sur leur page facebook "L'association  à besoin de vous beaucoup trop d'abandon les finances ne suivent plus  nous ne pouvons plus faire de prise en charge...".
Outre le déménagement j'ai déjà aujourd'hui moins de temps pour m'en occuper, et pour des raisons professionnelles j'en aurai encore moins après... Je n'ai pas envie de les laisser dans leur cage toute la journée. J'étais beaucoup à la maison les premières années donc ils ont plutôt l'habitude d'être sortir très souvent et je vois bien qu'ils ont l'air moins épanoui.
Je dois également "réparer" dans mon logement actuel les petites traces de grignotages d'octodons sur quelques plinthes, etc. D'où mon envie/besoin de les faire adopter avant de partir.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

